# Black Hills Steam & Gas



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

I know a little late to be effective so if anyone plans to be in the neighborhood stop in and join us in some fun. Dates are Aug 20-22.
caseman-d


----------



## cousy51 (Sep 16, 2003)

That's a really nice area; I lived in Rapid Valley for 8 years while in the Air Force at Ellsworth AFB. My family and I loved to travel up in the Black Hills, The bike rally in Sturgis, Spearfish Canyon, and the list goes on. We kind of miss the slower pace of the west. I hope you enjoy the antuque show this coming weekend.


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

Thanks cousy51,
First day is over and it was a blast. Hope the next 2 days are as great.
caseman-d


----------

